
Color – Cloudflare Design - jgrahamc
https://cloudflare.design/color/
======
rinchik
It doesn't work for all sites.

Looks like it gets data from cssstats.com:

[https://api.cssstats.com/stats/?url=](https://api.cssstats.com/stats/?url=)

Which is not very reliable/not able to parse some CSS files/rules (as one of
the comments mentioned, !important is a problem)

EDIT: cssstat.com is pretty awesome:
[https://cssstats.com/stats?url=http%3A%2F%2Fmedium.com&name=...](https://cssstats.com/stats?url=http%3A%2F%2Fmedium.com&name=Medium)

------
rdegges
Looks like the site may be having traffic issues right now, it's unable to
fetch my palette from some sites I work on.

Very cool service, nonetheless! I love being able to fetch the palette colors
and visualize them on the page here. Looks beautiful. I'm also sort of jealous
-- this is a great recruiting tool for designers.

PS: Love the export function!

~~~
bdcravens
It doesn't appear to be a traffic issue. It looks like it's breaking when it
encounters things like "!important" in a site's CSS.

I was able to pull other sites (though maybe they're cached?) like CNN and
Ycombinator

